# The Great Reset



## Pickle Dick (Oct 28, 2020)

The Great Reset
					

There is an urgent need for global stakeholders to cooperate in simultaneously managing the direct consequences of the COVID-19 crisis. To improve the state of the world, the World Economic Forum is starting The Great Reset initiative.




					www.weforum.org
				




Good to see they are using a disease that isn't nearly as bad as Swine Flu, Spanish Flu, or any other historically terrible illnesses to push this tyranny

Discuss here


----------



## Crankenstein (Oct 28, 2020)

Amazing how the crazies are more accepted in dire straights.


----------



## kūhaku (Oct 28, 2020)

Yeah there should be a great reset, where billionaires lose all their assets, all people in power lose their power, and mega conglomerates are dissolved! Or does that not sound appealing anymore, shadowy great reset backers?


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Oct 28, 2020)

OK, I'll bite.

I've been hearing about this "Great Reset" for a while now, but can't get a clear answer. Even the website you linked just had a lot of hot air and word salad. When I look for videos, all I see are montages about how 2020 sucks and we're all doomed, and the comments are full of conspiritards talking about Revelations and the New World Order.

Can someone gift me a quick, no bullshit summary as what the hell this is?


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 28, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> I've been hearing about this "Great Reset" for a while now, but can't get a clear answer. Even the website you linked just had a lot of hot air and word salad. When I look for videos, all I see are montages about how 2020 sucks and we're all doomed, and the comments are full of conspiritards talking about Revelations and the New World Order.
> 
> Can someone gift me a quick, no bullshit summary as what the hell this is?


Take it from the horse's mouth.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Oct 28, 2020)

There is no great reset. As white countries get browner, life will get shittier. California is America’s future: massive wealth disparities, rolling blackouts, brutal taxes, and a one party state with a massive bureaucracy that wants you dead.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Oct 28, 2020)

Goldman said:


> Take it from the horse's mouth.


That link straight up game me chills. It radiates a scientology level of creepy.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Oct 28, 2020)

The only ones who better prepare to have their world turned upside down are this fucking cunts, the time will come faster than they think.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Oct 28, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> There is no great reset. As white countries get browner, life will get shittier. California is America’s future: massive wealth disparities, rolling blackouts, brutal taxes, and a one party state with a massive bureaucracy that wants you dead.



That IS the great reset that we need.

It's how we'll solve racism.


----------



## autist_vibes (Oct 28, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> There is no great reset. As white countries get browner, life will get shittier. California is America’s future: massive wealth disparities, rolling blackouts, brutal taxes, and a one party state with a massive bureaucracy that wants you dead.


White people be like "I'm a faggot and this cat is my child" then complain they're being replaced lol

But seriously, stop overestimating rich people's intelligence.


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 28, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> I've been hearing about this "Great Reset" for a while now, but can't get a clear answer. Even the website you linked just had a lot of hot air and word salad. When I look for videos, all I see are montages about how 2020 sucks and we're all doomed, and the comments are full of conspiritards talking about Revelations and the New World Order.
> 
> Can someone gift me a quick, no bullshit summary as what the hell this is?











						From 9/11 to the Great Reset
					

9/11 was the foundation stone of the new millennium – ever as much indecipherable as the Mysteries of Eleusis. A year ago, on Asia Times, once again I raised a number of questions that still find no answer. A lightning speed breakdown of the slings and arrows of outrageous (mis)fortune...



					www.unz.com
				





> The two main actors behind the Great Reset are Klaus Schwab, the WEF’s founder and executive chairman, and IMF Managing Director Kristalina Georgieva. Georgieva is adamant that “the digital economy is the big winner of this crisis”. She believes the Great Reset must imperatively start in 2021.
> 
> The House of Windsor and the UN are prime executive co-producers. Top sponsors include BP, Mastercard and Microsoft. It goes without saying that everyone who knows how complex geopolitical and geoeconomic decisions are taken is aware that these two main actors are just reciting a script. Call the authors “the globalist elite”. Or, in praise of Tom Wolfe, the Masters of the Universe.
> 
> ...



*These tangents are fantastic reads:*


			https://www.thelastamericanvagabond.com/all-roads-lead-dark-winter/
		

All Roads Lead to Dark Winter​*The leaders of two controversial pandemic simulations that took place just months before the Coronavirus crisis – Event 201 and Crimson Contagion – share a common history, the 2001 biowarfare simulation Dark Winter. Dark Winter not only predicted the 2001 anthrax attacks, but some of its participants had clear foreknowledge of those attacks.*​


			https://unlimitedhangout.com/2020/09/investigative-series/engineering-contagion-upmc-corona-thrax-and-the-darkest-winter/
		

Engineering Contagion: UPMC, Corona-Thrax And “The Darkest Winter”​*Researchers at a BSL-3 lab tied to the organizers of the 2001 Dark Winter simulation, DARPA, and the post-9/11 biodefense industrial complex are genetically modifying anthrax to express Covid-19 components, according to FOIA documents.*


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 28, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> There is no great reset. As white countries get browner, life will get shittier. California is America’s future: massive wealth disparities, rolling blackouts, brutal taxes, and a one party state with a massive bureaucracy that wants you dead.


What does skin color have to do with quality of life?


----------



## PattyKilgore (Oct 29, 2020)

The way it is being hyped up makes it sound like something Tom Clancy would come up with while smoking weed to overcome his writer's block. 

Nah, we deserve this, the way humanity is going, we deserve this. I'll be holed up in my house until then, tell me when it's over.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 29, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> I've been hearing about this "Great Reset" for a while now, but can't get a clear answer. Even the website you linked just had a lot of hot air and word salad. When I look for videos, all I see are montages about how 2020 sucks and we're all doomed, and the comments are full of conspiritards talking about Revelations and the New World Order.
> 
> Can someone gift me a quick, no bullshit summary as what the hell this is?



It would be ironic to see those who promote the New World Order having their creation turning against them just like Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Oct 29, 2020)

Look at the logos in the back, and look at who's promoting the Great Reset.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 29, 2020)

To most conspiratards the great reset is one of four things:
- Economical collapse- people go bankrupt and it becomes Great Depression 2.0.
- Societal collapse- Basically take everything 2015 onward has done, and ramp it up tenfold with a mix of Freemasonry and NWO thrown in.
- Extinction based collapse- something like a solar flare, asteroid, super volcano, melting permafrost, etc. affecting most species on the planet and even wiping out several entirely.
- a combination of any thereof, or even all three, thanks to the conjunction happening December 21.

However, since no one can agree on which one will actually happen, be it the MSM or even the doomerfags perpetuating these theories, who knows what, if anything, will happen. But if 2012 taught me anything, it'll probably a case where everything happens well after the preceved date besides the planetary conjunction with Jupiter and Saturn.


----------



## Uncle June (Oct 29, 2020)

PattyKilgore said:


> The way it is being hyped up makes it sound like something Tom Clancy would come up with while smoking weed to overcome his writer's block.
> 
> Nah, we deserve this, the way humanity is going, we deserve this. I'll be holed up in my house until then, tell me when it's over.



You won't have a house lol.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm more than convinced that it's real by now. Why do you think a bunch of full-scale lockdowns are happening in a multitude of countries all over again? I'll give you a hint, it has nothing to do with the virus.

The elites aren't pleased with how the economies of the world managed to recover over the summer after the first bout of lockdowns as that's put a kink in their plans. So now they've specifically timed it so the lockdowns will overlap with what's supposed to be the most profitable time of year for the overriding majority of businesses, many of which have only just _barely _survived this spring's massive hit to revenue as it is (indeed many others already weren't as lucky).

This will be the coup de grace that destroys what remains of small-time businesses, only the giant oligarchs who are in cahoots with The Great Reset plan will remain.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Oct 30, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> What does skin color have to do with quality of life?



Have you been to predominantly (sand)nigger countries/regions/cities/areas?



PattyKilgore said:


> The way it is being hyped up makes it sound like something Tom Clancy would come up with while smoking weed to overcome his writer's block.
> 
> Nah, we deserve this, the way humanity is going, we deserve this. I'll be holed up in my house until then, tell me when it's over.



You'll be in your leased cuckpod, along with the rest of the slave class. Think Hong-Kong cages but worse


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWickedWitch said:


> Have you been to predominantly (sand)nigger countries?


It's pretty bad down there, but isn't that more culture than anything else?


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Oct 30, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> It's pretty bad down there, but isn't that more culture than anything else?



Culture resulting from an endless horde of low-IQ subhumans, which is exactly why they must flood "the West", they're incapable of even considering a peek behind the curtain.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 30, 2020)

The real question is how far into the great bug pod-ening does the edict that It's OK to Cornhole Children come down?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWickedWitch said:


> Culture resulting from an endless horde of low-IQ subhumans, which is exactly why they must flood "the West", they're incapable of even considering a peek behind the curtain.


So what are we gonna do about it? Keep them at bay in nowhereistan?


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Oct 30, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> So what are we gonna do about it? Keep them at bay in nowhereistan?



Honestly, probably not much unless Trump pulls of an absolute miracle in the US. Personally im from the EU and we're fucked, nothing left to do but escape to based locations.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Oct 30, 2020)

TheWickedWitch said:


> Honestly, probably not much unless Trump pulls of an absolute miracle in the US. Personally im from the EU and we're fucked, nothing left to do but escape to based locations.


I'm in south america and honestly it's not as bad as they make it out to be. Times are bad but I genuinely think that things have a chance to get better.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Oct 31, 2020)

I hate conspiracies, but I also hate the feeling that this is true.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 31, 2020)

Drunk and Pour said:


> I hate conspiracies, but I also hate the feeling that this is true.


It's not like Time Magazine put out an issue about the great reset, with top billed article from Klaus Schwab, the head of the World Economic Forum!






Other assorted globalists like Tony Blair, Prince Harry and Megan Markles, and the head of the IMF. Along with covid, they're pulling out climate change, muh racism, and muh glass ceiling.


----------



## The Notorious RGB (Oct 31, 2020)

I thought the Great Reset was a conspiracy theory peddled by disreputable far-right outlets.
And here we have the WEF, IMF, TIME and cuckboy Harry actually promoting it.
Fuck me, 2020 just keeps on keepin' on doesn't it.

I know people who go to Davos for the WEF and such, and they are as liberal as you imagine.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 31, 2020)

The Notorious RGB said:


> I thought the Great Reset was a conspiracy theory peddled by disreputable far-right outlets.
> And here we have the WEF, IMF, TIME and cuckboy Harry actually promoting it.
> Fuck me, 2020 just keeps on keepin' on doesn't it.
> 
> I know people who go to Davos for the WEF and such, and they are as liberal as you imagine.


The one that kills me is fucking Yo Yo Ma promoting this shit. Nigga what?


----------



## Never Scored (Oct 31, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> What does skin color have to do with quality of life?


Nothing really, but when the majority of people being brought in think a space wizard will smite them if they don't make their wife cover their face and lop people's heads off over cartoons it has a negative effect on quality of life.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 31, 2020)

So this is just climate change fearmongering in another form then? 

Sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 31, 2020)

The 'great reset' is just the delusions of rich people, what's actually going to happen is totalitarianism followed by complete and utter collapse of civilisation in a good chunk of the world.



InsolentGaylord said:


> So this is just climate change fearmongering in another form then?


There's no fear mongering, people are actually underselling it.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Oct 31, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So this is just climate change fearmongering in another form then?
> 
> Sure sounds like it to me.


That and using covid as an excuse for social engineering to bring in Agenda 21. Enjoy your bug pod in your controlled and monitored smart city, it's part of the fourth industrial revolution!

Edit: The "Build Back Better" slogan being used by Joe Biden, Boris Johnson, the PM of New Zealand, and other politicians came from the World Economic Forum and relates to all this


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 31, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> I've been hearing about this "Great Reset" for a while now, but can't get a clear answer. Even the website you linked just had a lot of hot air and word salad. When I look for videos, all I see are montages about how 2020 sucks and we're all doomed, and the comments are full of conspiritards talking about Revelations and the New World Order.
> 
> Can someone gift me a quick, no bullshit summary as what the hell this is?



Imagine the Lyrics of Jon Lenons "Imagine", only its imposed on you by force by international bankers, their pet NGO's and you get no say in the matter.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 31, 2020)

Sage In All Fields said:


> The 'great reset' is just the delusions of rich people, what's actually going to happen is totalitarianism followed by complete and utter collapse of civilisation in a good chunk of the world.
> 
> 
> There's no fear mongering, people are actually underselling it.


Sounds like the elite want to kill themselves if they even think about implementing half of the shit people are claiming.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 31, 2020)

I am an optimist. Free people will fight for freedom. When they come to put the chain around your neck, tell them no. And when they try to force that chain on you, Break it. And then beat them to death with it. America was founded by the Britons who ruled the waves. We crossed the mighty seas, and made our home in a new world. And Britons shall never be slaves. We carry the fire of the greatest empire to ever span the globe, and that empire is ours now. Americans will never be slaves.


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 1, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sounds like the elite want to kill themselves if they even think about implementing half of the shit people are claiming.


They would much rather be the kings of a pile of shit than be citizens of a prosperous civilization.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 1, 2020)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Sounds like the elite want to kill themselves if they even think about implementing half of the shit people are claiming.


Brazil, South Africa, and most African countries in general are great to live in if you're super-wealthy. And it turns out the future of the world in the eyes of the elite is making sure every nation ends up like South Africa and Brazil. Probably more South Africa since Brazil doesn't have enough insane racial tensions and ethnic violence for their liking.

You'll have your nice touristy zones with theme park stuff in every city, and beyond it endless decaying neighborhoods and slums full of crime, violence, and misery. If you're lucky you get to live in a peaceful "neighborhood" with your fellow pod people and get your soy and bug rations.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Nov 1, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> Brazil, South Africa, and most African countries in general are great to live in if you're super-wealthy. And it turns out the future of the world in the eyes of the elite is making sure every nation ends up like South Africa and Brazil. Probably more South Africa since Brazil doesn't have enough insane racial tensions and ethnic violence for their liking.
> 
> You'll have your nice touristy zones with theme park stuff in every city, and beyond it endless decaying neighborhoods and slums full of crime, violence, and misery. If you're lucky you get to live in a peaceful "neighborhood" with your fellow pod people and get your soy and bug rations.


You won't even get tourist locations if everyone is equally poor.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Nov 1, 2020)

The reign and overtaking of the New World Order into a one world nation has been promised to me so much over several decades. Why should it happen now?


----------



## Hackallier (Nov 1, 2020)

I will not live in a pod
I will not eat the bugs
I will not work in a cage
I will not drink the soy
I will not wear the mask


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 1, 2020)

When a website like American Thinker mentionned a world government in this recent article. Maybe the Great Reset isn't a conspiracy theory after all. https://www.americanthinker.com/art...on_must_defeat_uns_agenda_2030_globalism.html


			https://archive.vn/w2Zpq
		



> November 1, 2020
> Trump's America First Vision Must Defeat UN's Agenda 2030 Globalism​By E. Jeffrey Ludwig
> A shadow hanging over the United States of America is the United Nations' desire to move toward a world government, expressed most recently in the U.N.'s Agenda 2030.  Not one question about this document has been directed toward either presidential candidate in any forum during this election cycle.  As a signee to this Agenda in 2015, we have made a national commitment, yet this dramatic step in the direction of a one-world government is not consistent with President Donald J. Trump's America First principles.  America First is the correct philosophy for the USA.
> The COVID pandemic is putting another nail in the coffin for our national identity.  Being global in nature, the pandemic is being evaluated in terms of data outside our national boundaries, and trends in other countries are being considered as we formulate policies for our beloved USA.  If therapeutics or vaccines to help the world are forthcoming, the USA will be the country with the greatest financial commitment.  Everything we do in every sphere of economic and social activity seems to have global implications. Thus, how do we avoid the pitfalls of globalism and affirm an America First philosophy of government?
> ...


----------



## tehpope (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't think this has any chance of succeeding. In a few countries sure. But it'll break down eventually. I think this plan is closer to fruition than ever before though.

People have been talking about this shit for ages. Its just another One World Government type shit. The christians of the world are gonna freak out if they even try to implement this. Mark of the beast and all. Freedom loving mofos are going to fight tooth and nail for it.

Normies might be on board with it, but it'll crash and burn. People are already weary of big corps. Especially entertianment and social media. They'll just opt out and not get involved. Eventually shit will break down and the old ways will come back.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Nov 1, 2020)

Hackallier said:


> I will not live in a pod
> I will not eat the bugs
> I will not work in a cage
> I will not drink the soy
> I will not wear the mask


You will live in a pod
You will eat the bugs
You will work in a cage
You will drink the soy
You will wear the mask

YOU WILL LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8Bustah (Nov 1, 2020)

Honestly it's never felt better to be a catastrophist at this point. Knowing what the elite have in store for your average bloke on the street and how it's guaranteed to be delayed well beyond its supposed start date thanks to a mix of human incompetence and the fact that literally every single member of the elites would rather stab each other in the back and take everything for themselves than genuinely work together towards something grand, and then knowing that the sun is literally about to snap its fingers and cause another mass extinction is extremely cathartic. 

The elites will miss their deadline all because the sun decides to say 'no' and toss out a micro-nova across the solar system, and once again, everything will be at peace with the lord, as it should be. Amen, motherfuckers. Amen.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Nov 1, 2020)

I have one question: Why? The globehomos are already untouchable and have infinite money and and influence. And if we're talking about the west how will they control a muslim/black/intersectionalitywhatever majority nation in the future when they chimp out at the slightest provocation?


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 2, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> I have one question: Why? The globehomos are already untouchable and have infinite money and and influence. And if we're talking about the west how will they control a muslim/black/intersectionalitywhatever majority nation in the future when they chimp out at the slightest provocation?


The answer is the elite want to control their own fate in a world where technology is rapidly changing and we are on the cusp of mass automation that will eliminate countless jobs and require mass retraining for whatever jobs exist. They want this change on their own terms and want to live as the technocratic gods in a utopia and keep the rest of us as serfs, existing as part of a feedback loop for them.

The truth is the global elite doesn't have infinite money (there is a middle class and aspirational people of all classes) and influence. If they did have either then neither of us would be posting this. They're smart enough as a group to know they can't just seize this overnight because that would overturn all the societal norms we're used to. They need to slowly "boil the frog" to get us to accept the changes that lead to them gaining all of this power and influence. They do not, under any circumstances, want us to use the technology that exists now like social media or will exist in the future like who knows what to organize against them. So they need to build a society where there is no dissent against them, and that's where we get the "utopic" society the Great Reset promises which is pretty much Brave New World.


> And if we're talking about the west how will they control a muslim/black/intersectionalitywhatever majority nation in the future when they chimp out at the slightest provocation?


The same way that those countries control their majority Muzzie/black/black Muzzie population--brutal force and imprisonment. Keep in mind the Great Reset is very technologically oriented so they don't need to worry about maintaining a bunch of poorly fed, zero morale soldiers like in Africa or the Middle East either. Security cameras everywhere, microchips, tracking devices in everything, threats to withhold UBI and food, unpersoning from social media that will be required to function, all sorts of technology will be used to eliminate subversives before they even emerge. In the event they do, they'd probably just like the rioters riot but cut off the internet, all communications, and of course cut off UBI. Ever wonder how fast the George Groyd riots would've stopped if EBT was suddenly invalid in Minneapolis? Or if every single rioter in Portland was identified almost instantly thanks to computers and daddy's credit card stopped working?

Remember, they built their utopia with free bugs and soy and UBI for everyone so the plebs wouldn't challenge them economically or politically. People will be subject to social engineering since birth to accept this state of being. Deplatforming and restrictions on ubiquitous social media would pretty much unperson them and prevent them from organizing. My guess is for people who by nature would challenge this they would use psychiatry and drugs to calm them and if that didn't work then they'd end up confined to a housing project like that proposed desert city for housing hobos in California. This would be a mental asylum in all but name. This is of course a world where "toxic masculinity" and "racism" are considered mental disorders.

And as I said, the South Africa approach will allow for enough divide and conquer of the races, ethnicities, and religions. Just like how in South Africa now people like the Gupta family and other globalists are engaged in looting the country but nobody can organize to stop them because they've done shit like create, fund, and popularize a political party that's literally the Kill Wypipo Party (Black First Land First) to keep racial tension high while the main political party opposed to this sort of globalism (Economic Freedom Fighters) is also insanely racist and supports murdering white farmers (but in a different context than Black First Land First).


----------



## Brahma (Nov 2, 2020)

https://twitter.com/ianbrown/status/1323204141058035712?s=20
		


"The GOVT and big pharma linked 'expert' scientists have got their finger up your arse. You know this. THE GREAT RESET is the plan to bum you.  Gotta KNOW THAT"

Out to pull in a few normies


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 3, 2020)

tehpope said:


> I don't think this has any chance of succeeding. In a few countries sure. But it'll break down eventually. I think this plan is closer to fruition than ever before though.
> 
> People have been talking about this shit for ages. Its just another One World Government type shit. The christians of the world are gonna freak out if they even try to implement this. Mark of the beast and all. Freedom loving mofos are going to fight tooth and nail for it.
> 
> Normies might be on board with it, but it'll crash and burn. People are already weary of big corps. Especially entertianment and social media. They'll just opt out and not get involved. Eventually shit will break down and the old ways will come back.


Unless, if you want to believe /pol/'s ever "creative" minds, they decide to microchip or kill those who don't like it. Then you'd literally own nothing. whether it's possession, your actual body or even existence.

I also don't get why /pol/ thinks Trump would not be for it or try to stop it. He's a businessman first and foremost, I don't see how he _couldn't _be swayed into taking part if given the right prodding.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Nov 15, 2020)

Let's ask Justin Trudeau if that speech he gived where he mentionned pandemic and great reset was hacked or it was just some Freudian slips.
https://twitter.com/ezralevant/status/1328020783596269568 ( https://archive.vn/jZahZ )


----------



## Creep3r (Nov 15, 2020)

It all keeps tumbling down...


			https://twitter.com/AMinus____/status/1327796357717843968
		






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jump (Nov 15, 2020)

Return of the Freaker said:


> It's not like Time Magazine put out an issue about the great reset, with top billed article from Klaus Schwab, the head of the World Economic Forum!
> 
> View attachment 1697776
> 
> Other assorted globalists like Tony Blair, Prince Harry and Megan Markles, and the head of the IMF. Along with covid, they're pulling out climate change, muh racism, and muh glass ceiling.


Smiling Jew looks down on white mom with brown kid from her elevated position. What did they mean by this?


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 15, 2020)

The globalists need to be thrown into ghettos


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Nov 15, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> The globalists need to be thrown into ghettos



Preferably in a below sea level area next to a large body of water.


----------



## Hackallier (Nov 16, 2020)

If you go on twitter and check #TheGreatReset, it kinda blew up after that Trudeau video.

What I find absolutely pathetic is that people are defending the great reset. "we can't continue like this" "what's bad about socialism" "What is bad about eradicating poverty" "build back better means build back better" "we need green taxation"

WHY THE FUCK DO THESE COMMIES BELIEVE BIG BUSINESS OLIGARCHS ACTUALLY ALIGN WITH THEM?!

All caps is gay, but I'm done with these NPC retards. Fuck this gay clown earth. My urge to fedpost rises each passing day.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 16, 2020)

Hackallier said:


> If you go on twitter and check #TheGreatReset, it kinda blew up after that Trudeau video.
> 
> What I find absolutely pathetic is that people are defending the great reset. "we can't continue like this" "what's bad about socialism" "What is bad about eradicating poverty" "build back better means build back better" "we need green taxation"
> 
> ...


What amazes me is how blind they are that they think they won't be affected by this like everyone else. Or maybe they have a closet slavery fetish, you never know with these retards on twitter. What I do know is that Justin needs to shut the fuck up about this and finally deal something with the spike in cases over COVID.

Hate to say it, but I kind of wish the world went through and extinction-level event on December 21. It'd be a lot quicker and less painful compared to seeing these idiots demand for this bullshit.


----------



## Jarolleon (Nov 16, 2020)

So what's their plan to actually get everyone into the pods? Are they just going to pull a modern day Crassus and force everyone to sell/remortgage their houses by fucking the economy hard enough? Usually their MO is to present a nice face and boil the frog slowly, so I don't expect some heavy-handed Mao-tier shit like mass confiscation of property.

Edit: Has anyone actually read Schwab's book? The vague wording on the website makes a lot more sense if you assume that the reader is expected to have read the book beforehand.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Nov 16, 2020)

Take your fucking meds


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 16, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> So what's their plan to actually get everyone into the pods? Are they just going to pull a modern day Crassus and force everyone to sell/remortgage their houses by fucking the economy hard enough? Usually their MO is to present a nice face and boil the frog slowly, so I don't expect some heavy-handed Mao-tier shit like mass confiscation of property.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone actually read Schwab's book? The super vague website makes a lot more sense if you assume that the reader is expected to have read the book behorehand.


A theory I've seen thrown around is that once the global economy has gone 100% down the shitter from stunning and brave granny-saving lockdowns and people are actually starving and desperate, the IMF will come out with a debt forgiveness program. To accept, you'll have to sign away all rights to private property.

If you refuse, you'll face increasing pressure to go along until it's time for The Xinjiang Cultural Immersion Experience™


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 16, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> What amazes me is how blind they are that they think they won't be affected by this like everyone else. Or maybe they have a closet slavery fetish, you never know with these retards on twitter. What I do know is that Justin needs to shut the fuck up about this and finally deal something with the spike in cases over COVID.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I kind of wish the world went through and extinction-level event on December 21. It'd be a lot quicker and less painful compared to seeing these idiots demand for this bullshit.


A lot of the top posts Ive seen are actually against the reset


----------



## Garm (Nov 16, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> So what's their plan to actually get everyone into the pods? Are they just going to pull a modern day Crassus and force everyone to sell/remortgage their houses by fucking the economy hard enough? Usually their MO is to present a nice face and boil the frog slowly, so I don't expect some heavy-handed Mao-tier shit like mass confiscation of property.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone actually read Schwab's book? The vague wording on the website makes a lot more sense if you assume that the reader is expected to have read the book beforehand.


I suppose it depends. 

I'm in the path of a nature preserve. This has multiple knock on effects.
1. Lowered demand for houses in the area.
2. Straw buyers will buy up houses to sell to fish and wildlife.
3. Fish and Wildlife will raze the property. Also fill in ditches (to bring it back to nature you see.)
4. Animals on that property will be "protected" because they are on the preserve. So they can tear up your yard as well as farm crops with impunity.
5. Fish and Wildlife will pay pennies on the dollar for the property tax. (Or they have a payment that will go to the township. Both of these are contingent on them "having the funds available.")
7. Town enters death spiral as economic options shrink as well as education options.

If you come out against the preserve obviously you hate nature, bigot.

So some mix of demoralization, peer pressure, economic pressure and general bureacratic fuckery.


----------



## Jarolleon (Nov 16, 2020)

Garm said:


> I suppose it depends.
> 
> I'm in the path of a nature preserve. This has multiple knock on effects.
> 1. Lowered demand for houses in the area.
> ...


Sounds like an effective way to implement this latter-day national geographic pipe dream . Then the pricing pressure from overcrowding once the populace takes the hint and flees to the cities will take care of the rest. Of course the people who own stuff in the cities will make money hand-over-fist from rentals if they're not stupid enough to sell, unless property tax schemes that penalize small dwellings for their inefficient use of space (passed to restore the "dignity" of those people who are crammed into the pods like sardines most likely) come into effect.


----------



## Garm (Nov 16, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> Sounds like an effective way to implement this latter-day national geographic pipe dream . Then the pricing pressure from overcrowding once the populace takes the hint and flees to the cities will take care of the rest. Of course the people who own stuff in the cities will make money hand-over-fist from rentals if they're not stupid enough to sell, unless property tax schemes that penalize small dwellings for their inefficient use of space (passed to restore the "dignity" of those people who are crammed into the pods like sardines most likely) come into effect.


Pretty much yes.

Keep in mind this preserve was originally proposed in 2000. They waited til 2016 to back door this in. This is long game shit.


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 17, 2020)

LOL at the idea that the wealthy/powerful all agree with each other, and that they're all on an opposite side from the "common man."


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Nov 17, 2020)

FatalTater said:


> LOL at the idea that the wealthy/powerful all agree with each other, and that they're all on an opposite side from the "common man."



Most people that obtain power of that magnitude tend to be sociopaths, so it's not exactly out of the question.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 17, 2020)

FatalTater said:


> LOL at the idea that the wealthy/powerful all agree with each other, and that they're all on an opposite side from the "common man."


I agree with you. But they probably put aside their disagreements to get power. Then when it's all said and done, they'll go back fighting with each other.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 17, 2020)

tehpope said:


> I agree with you. But they probably put aside their disagreements to get power. Then when it's all said and done, they'll go back fighting with each other.


And who knows, they may as well disagree on who should be unaffected by the reset and who should suffer alongside the poor. Because in the fight for power between multiple parties, backstabbing is always part of the game.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Cedric_Eff (Nov 17, 2020)

Even if they’re successful at the Great Reset, what next?


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Nov 17, 2020)

The Bovinian Derivative said:


> I have one question: Why? The globehomos are already untouchable and have infinite money and and influence. And if we're talking about the west how will they control a muslim/black/intersectionalitywhatever majority nation in the future when they chimp out at the slightest provocation?


Because evil knows no floor nor ceiling.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 17, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Even if they’re successful at the Great Reset, what next?


You know what they say, he who wields the power, wants more power. There'll definitely be strife among the governments as they try to usurp the others and their own gains and claim it as their own. Remember, the world's leaders won't just become buddy buddy overnight even if the reset happens. They'll still have their weapons, and with the current climate and everyone having natural enemies (The US vs. Russia and the Middle East, China vs. Taiwan and India, North Korea vs. everyone else) they're obviously going to want to seize control over the other.

But here's what I think is why everyone, including myself, is panicking over this. What I think happened is that the video that's been memed to hell and back was meant to mean something different- Naimly a look at what could happen in 2030 if we don't change, and one of those is that ever popular "You'll own nothing and be happy about it" line. What I assume its original intent was that it was a warning that if we don't change, then that it'll happen. There's even a note by the person who actually made the video:


> Author's note: Some people have read this blog as my utopia or dream of the future. It is not. It is a scenario showing where we could be heading - for better and for worse. I wrote this piece to start a discussion about some of the pros and cons of the current technological development. When we are dealing with the future, it is not enough to work with reports. We should start discussions in many new ways. This is the intention with this piece.


The problem is that the governments in their infinte wisdom overlooked that part and thought "You know, let's make that a reality!" And with the Coronavirus being a thing, it's only strengthening their resolve to pull it off. Which is why I think most of us are as panicky as we are right now and why /pol/ and /x/ are flying off the deep end with their usualy behavior ramped up to 11. Again, this is just a guess, for all I know the author (a woman, because of course) is just covering her ass to absolve her of responsibility.


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 18, 2020)

Reset Timeline​Based on my research, I take very seriously the belief among many researchers that there was a relatively recent worldwide "Great Reset", caused by a mud flood liquefaction event that wiped out this advanced civilization, and then there was a subsequent historical reset of the timeline by those responsible for the cataclysm. I do not believe the mud flood resulted from natural causes.

I am seeing that there was an ancient advanced global civilization called the Moorish Empire, instead of the historical narrative we have been taught about who built the world’s infrastructure. Perhaps with different empires within Empire – Washitaw, Phoenician, Tartarian, Ottoman – but one unified, worldwide civilization, with its roots in ancient Mu, or Lemuria, and Atlantis.




Why hasn’t the general public ever heard of them?
Master Moorish Masons of the Ancient Ones were the Master Builders of Civilization, and their handiwork is all over the planet, from ancient to what would be considered relatively modern.




The Moors were and are the custodians of the Ancient Egyptian mysteries
All of their Moorish Science symbolism was taken over by other groups claiming to be them, falsely claiming their works, or piggy-backing on their legacy.  Or given a darker meaning by association with certain things that were not the original meaning.




Islam in its original form is about applied Sacred Geometry and Universal Laws. Islam is a word that means “Peace,” and when Moors greet each other, they typically say “Islam” or “Peace” in greeting.




It was nothing like the weaponized form of radical Islam we see today that is playing a divisive and destructive role in the world today and is not in accordance with Humanity’s best interests.




Radical Islam & Sharia Law is what was put in place by European Freemasonry and other secret groups to take down Western Civilization.




Just as Christianity was weaponized against the ancient civilization, including the creation of institutions like the Spanish Inquisition in 1478…




…and orders, including but not limited to, the creation of the Jesuits by Pope Paul III in 1540, that included a special vow of obedience to the Pope in matters of mission direction and assignment.




Like the destruction of the Ancient Civilization, this is another human and social engineering process that has nothing to do with benefiting Humanity.   Problem – Reaction – Solution. 




In this case, the destabilization of Western Civilization by radical Islam is going to be restored to order by the New World Order.  Or so they planned. I personally believe very soon we will be seeing high-level criminals being held accountable for their crimes, and I will continue to believe so. I don’t believe they will get away with the multitude and magnitude of Crimes against Humanity that have been committed.
In yet another example of the appropriation of Moorish symbolism, this is the Great Seal of the Moors…




…compared to this symbol on the back of the U. S. one dollar bill.




In my post “An Explanation for What Happened to the Positive Timeline of Humanity and Associated Historical Events & Anomalies,” I shared an extremely cold weather event in the historical record in Ireland between 1740 – 1741, as well as my thoughts about how an artificial time-loop was created between 1492 – 1942, with 1717 as the mid-point year between the two. More on this after the weather event in Ireland.
First, on the extreme cold weather in Ireland, Irish Historian David Dickson talks about this little-known event in his book “Arctic Ireland.” I explored the idea that this event was related to the hijack of the original timeline, and that this was the point where a new timeline was pinned.




The Irish population endured 21-months of bizarre weather without known precedent that defied conventional explanation. The cause is not known.
Shortly after I learned about the cold-weather event in Ireland, I was connected by someone to the mud flood community.
I learned about the fantastic research that is being done by people looking at their own communities and other places, around the world, at strong evidence that there was a cataclysmic event involving a massive flood of mud, as recently as 200 – 300 years ago.




It is being called a reset event, and that photographic evidence exists that buildings, canals, rail-lines, tunnels, among other things, were purposefully dug out after the event to the point where they could be used.




Over the years, I have filled my head with information about megaliths. Long before I became aware of what I am sharing, I learned about such places as the Sphinx in Egypt having been dug out…








…as well as the famous heads of Easter Island…




…that were found to have bodies too!




The explanation of a mud flood makes a lot of sense to me based on what I am finding and seeing.
A sudden cataclysmic liquefaction event creating a flood of mud accounts for how a highly advanced worldwide civilization of giants…




…could be wiped from the face of the Earth and erased from our collective memory.




This is an historic photo of St. Petersburg, Russia, of vastly smaller, and hardly any, people relative to the size of the city in the background and the foot in the foreground.




We see the same relative emptiness, and the contrast of the massive size of the architecture and the small size of the people, in this historic photo of Paris…




…and this rather empty and rustic-looking photo with virtually no one in it taken at the beginning of the 20th-century of the Trilogy, three major buildings said to have been built in the mid-to-late 1800s, in Athens, Greece.




Next, I will provide the findings of my research of the historical record around the year of 1717.
There are 450 years in between 1492 and 1942, and the midpoint, at 225-years, is 1717.
Based on what I found when I started looking at historical events from around 1717 to 1942, I believe the extremely cold weather event in Ireland was deliberately caused, and is connected to the Mud Flood and the historical reset.
King George I of the German House of Hanover became King of Great Britain and Ireland in 1714.




This marked the end of the rule of the House of Stuart, which originated in Scotland.




On January 4th, 1717, Great Britain, France, and the Dutch Republic sign the Triple Alliance in an attempt to maintain the Treaty of Utrecht, which was signed in April of 1713, in which in order to become King  of Spain, Philip had to  renounce his concurrent claim to the French throne.




This prevented the thrones of Spain and France from merging together, and ultimately paved the way for the maritime, commercial, and financial supremacy of Great Britain.
In February of 1717, James Francis Edward Stuart of the House of Stuart, called the Pretender, who at one time was claimant to the throne, left where he was living in France, after the Triple Alliance was signed in January, to seek exile with Pope Clement XI in Rome – why he went specifically there, I don’t know, but he died in Rome in 1766.
This is believed to be a portrait of James Francis Edward Stuart that was painted when he lived in France on the left, and the typical portrait of him on the right.




On June 24th, 1717, the Premier Grand Lodge of England – the first Free-Mason Grand Lodge – was founded in London. 




I find it highly significant that this event shows up at the exact mid-point year between 1492 and 1942.
And then on 7/17/1717, an interesting date from a numerological perspective, the premier of Georg Friedrich Handel’s “Water Music” took place for King George I on a barge on the Thames.  Eyes are now on Handel.




In 1727, Georg Frederic Handel, the German, becomes George Frederick Handel, a British citizen.
Then I was guided through a psychic friend to look at Ireland in 1742 in my research.
So I searched for it on the internet, and only two things came up.
The first was that Dublin, Ireland, was the location for the premier of Georg Friedrich Handel’s Messiah on April 13th, 1742.




And the other thing that came up was the extraordinary cold weather event in Ireland between 1740 – 1741.




Handel’s Messiah premieres in Dublin right after the extremely cold, lethal weather event???!!!
So, who shows up during this same time period?
Well, in 1744 Mayer Rothschild was born in Frankfurt, Germany.  He established his banking business there in the 1760s, which became the start of an international banking family.




Then on February 6th, 1748, Bavarian Illuminati-founder Adam Weishaupt was born in Ingolstadt, Bavaria, Germany. He went to a Jesuit school at the age of 7, and was initiated into Freemasonry in 1777.




In 1839, John D. Rockefeller, Sr. was born in the United States, the progenitor of the wealthy Rockefeller family and considered to be the wealthiest American of all time. He founded the Standard Oil Company in 1870.




Fast forward to the time period of November 20th through November 30th in 1910. A meeting took pace at Jekyll Island off the coast of the State of Georgia to lay the foundations of the Federal Reserve.




The sinking of the Titanic took place on April 15th, 1912. All the bankers opposed to the creation of the Federal Reserve were on board, including John Jacob Astor IV, one of the richest people in the world at the time.




Then on December 23rd, 1913, the Federal Reserve Act Passed Congress, signed into law by Woodrow Wilson.  It created and established the Federal Reserve System, and created the authority to issue Federal Reserve Notes (commonly known as the US dollar) as legal tender.




On July 17, 1917, the reigning royal house of the United Kingdom and its Commonwealth, the House of Windsor is founded after the death of Queen Victoria.  It is also of German paternal descent. There’s that 17 numerology showing up again!




World War II started on September 1st in 1939, and ended on September 2nd in 1945 – exactly six years later.  It is considered the deadliest conflict in human history.




Almost halfway through World War II, on July 22nd, 1942, the strange Philadelphia experiment took place at the Philadelphia Naval Shipyard. 
Did the USS Eldridge just become invisible? 




Or did it go somewhere else? 




And if it went somewhere else, where might it have gone?




What was the real purpose of the Philadelphia Experiment?
I think it was a deliberate manipulation of time-space, and how the new artificial time-line/loop I am talking about was somehow inserted. Our new history was grafted on to the existing infrastructure on the planet, and falsely attributed in the new historical narrative. 




The world history we have been taught is filled with war and violence, death and destruction, which was not our original evolutionary path.
Now to tie the Mud Flood together with the historical reset timeline together based on my research findings.
If in fact the mud flood event took place in 1740 and 1741, it would have taken awhile to dig infrastructure out and get it to the point where it could be used once again.




Who was responsible for the excavation?
Those who became the ruling class, or their associates, and bankers, oilmen, transportation magnates, manufacturers, etc.
I believe the official start of the Historical Reset Timeline, and the Grand Opening of the New World Order, was The Great Exhibition of the Works of Industry of All Nations of 1851.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 18, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> What amazes me is how blind they are that they think they won't be affected by this like everyone else. Or maybe they have a closet slavery fetish, you never know with these retards on twitter. What I do know is that Justin needs to shut the fuck up about this and finally deal something with the spike in cases over COVID.
> 
> Hate to say it, but I kind of wish the world went through and extinction-level event on December 21. It'd be a lot quicker and less painful compared to seeing these idiots demand for this bullshit.


Maybe socialism is one of the Great Filters


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 18, 2020)

Why does r/futurology pose for this shit all the time? It's almost like a cult.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 18, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> Why does r/futurology pose for this shit all the time? It's almost like a cult.


Futurology/futurism is all about technocratic nonsense and re-engineering society


----------



## Eris! (Nov 18, 2020)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Even if they’re successful at the Great Reset, what next?


If you believe that human beings are blank slates who are naturally good as these people do, then once you do a Great Reset to purge bigotries, traditions, and norms you will live in a libertine "utopia" where you can fuck kids in public and no one will be upset, where everyone's needs and wants are met by compassionate empathy, where no work is necessary, and where we are all watched over by machines of loving grace.

In reality it will make the worst cyberpunk fiction look good in comparison because at least those dystopias are interesting. We are enting a boringpunk world where everything will be mass market, everyone will be interchangeable, and nothing will ever change again.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Nov 24, 2020)

"Nice" video on it



			https://twitter.com/ItsMrRetard3d/status/1330953891840745472


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 24, 2020)

Why does eating bugs, living in pods and consuming soy make the New World Order look weak and effeminate to “stronger” people who act weak and effeminate?


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Nov 25, 2020)

albert chan said:


> Why does eating bugs, living in pods and consuming soy make the New World Order look weak and effeminate to “stronger” people who act weak and effeminate?


The elites maintain control by making its subjects weak and effeminate. It looks weak and effeminate because the people are.


----------



## woodfromwell (Nov 28, 2020)

in the future we will exchange carbon offset credits for cups of coffee.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 28, 2020)

woodfromwell said:


> in the future we will exchange carbon offset credits for cups of coffee.


I like Sam Hyde's idea of using cubes of trash as our new currency. It'll be a gold rush!


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Nov 29, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I like Sam Hyde's idea of using cubes of trash as our new currency. It'll be a gold rush!


You mean soda cans?


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Nov 30, 2020)

Some form of mind-boggling change is coming, whether we like it or not. Technology and covid are just expediting the process. We are an aging species and falling in numbers in the developed world - given a stay of economic execution only by immigration that we are now attempting to resist. Those nations that aren't demographically there yet will get there soon enough, 50 to 100 years is nothing in the lifetime of this species. There will be fewer young taxpayers to support the old and infirm. The burden of repaying existing government debt will fall on their ever smaller shoulders; the days of natural population growth driven debt-reducing inflation likely over. And entire sectors of work will be hollowed out by automation. In ten to twenty years time, will there even be such a thing as a driving job? A checkout job? An accounting job? Will we even require a doctor? We. Are. Fucked.

I can only think of one thing that might save us now: aging reversal technology. Everyone becomes younger again, productive again, and we move away from that economic cliff-edge. The only other solution? Women start having three or four children each, and in the developed world they have the choice and tools not to so why would they? They can satisfy the desire for motherhood with just the one, and give the child more of themselves that way too.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 2, 2020)

exioce said:


> Some form of mind-boggling change is coming, whether we like it or not. Technology and covid are just expediting the process. We are an aging species and falling in numbers in the developed world - given a stay of economic execution only by immigration that we are now attempting to resist. Those nations that aren't demographically there yet will get there soon enough, 50 to 100 years is nothing in the lifetime of this species. There will be fewer young taxpayers to support the old and infirm. The burden of repaying existing government debt will fall on their ever smaller shoulders; the days of natural population growth driven debt-reducing inflation likely over. And entire sectors of work will be hollowed out by automation. In ten to twenty years time, will there even be such a thing as a driving job? A checkout job? An accounting job? Will we even require a doctor? We. Are. Fucked.
> 
> I can only think of one thing that might save us now: aging reversal technology. Everyone becomes younger again, productive again, and we move away from that economic cliff-edge. The only other solution? Women start having three or four children each, and in the developed world they have the choice and tools not to so why would they? They can satisfy the desire for motherhood with just the one, and give the child more of themselves that way too.


Do you think age-reversing is feasible, though? Sounds like a fever dream to me.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Dec 2, 2020)

exioce said:


> Some form of mind-boggling change is coming, whether we like it or not. Technology and covid are just expediting the process. We are an aging species and falling in numbers in the developed world - given a stay of economic execution only by immigration that we are now attempting to resist. Those nations that aren't demographically there yet will get there soon enough, 50 to 100 years is nothing in the lifetime of this species. There will be fewer young taxpayers to support the old and infirm. The burden of repaying existing government debt will fall on their ever smaller shoulders; the days of natural population growth driven debt-reducing inflation likely over. And entire sectors of work will be hollowed out by automation. In ten to twenty years time, will there even be such a thing as a driving job? A checkout job? An accounting job? Will we even require a doctor? We. Are. Fucked.
> 
> I can only think of one thing that might save us now: aging reversal technology. Everyone becomes younger again, productive again, and we move away from that economic cliff-edge. The only other solution? Women start having three or four children each, and in the developed world they have the choice and tools not to so why would they? They can satisfy the desire for motherhood with just the one, and give the child more of themselves that way too.



None of the subhumans the West has been importing provide an economic boon.

Whatever other factors are at play im sure the prospect of bringing more children into an ever niggified world aren't doing us any favors.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 2, 2020)

I think it'd be more surprising if there weren't corrupt jerks in positions of power who'd want to reshape the world into (more of) a dystopian hell so they could have more power over it.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 2, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> Do you think age-reversing is feasible, though? Sounds like a fever dream to me.



Ten or twenty years ago, I'd have largely agreed. Recently, however, important discoveries are coming in thick and fast to the extent that I'm confident enough to say aging reversal _will_ happen (even if I think it may take half a century or so to get here)









						Drug Reverses Age-Related Cognitive Decline Within Days - Neuroscience News
					

Short-term exposure to an experimental drug reverses age-related memory decline and cognitive deficits in mice. The drug, ISRIB, has previously shown beneficial effects in treating memory loss associated with TBI and other neurological disorders.



					neurosciencenews.com
				












						First hint that body’s ‘biological age’ can be reversed
					

In a small trial, a cocktail of drugs seemed to rejuvenate the body’s ‘epigenetic clock’.




					www.nature.com
				






			https://scitechdaily.com/researchers-solve-anti-aging-mystery-identify-gene-responsible-for-cellular-aging/
		


And from earlier this year, analysis of a very interesting finding indeed :









						Age Reduction Breakthrough
					

If you eschew hyperbole and hang in for the long haul, maintaining a discipline of understatement in the midst of a flashy neon world, you may be offered a modicum of credence when you make an extr…



					joshmitteldorf.scienceblog.com


----------



## tehpope (Dec 2, 2020)

exioce said:


> Some form of mind-boggling change is coming, whether we like it or not. Technology and covid are just expediting the process. We are an aging species and falling in numbers in the developed world - given a stay of economic execution only by immigration that we are now attempting to resist. Those nations that aren't demographically there yet will get there soon enough, 50 to 100 years is nothing in the lifetime of this species. There will be fewer young taxpayers to support the old and infirm. The burden of repaying existing government debt will fall on their ever smaller shoulders; the days of natural population growth driven debt-reducing inflation likely over. And entire sectors of work will be hollowed out by automation. In ten to twenty years time, will there even be such a thing as a driving job? A checkout job? An accounting job? Will we even require a doctor? We. Are. Fucked.
> 
> I can only think of one thing that might save us now: aging reversal technology. Everyone becomes younger again, productive again, and we move away from that economic cliff-edge. The only other solution? Women start having three or four children each, and in the developed world they have the choice and tools not to so why would they? They can satisfy the desire for motherhood with just the one, and give the child more of themselves that way too.


10 to 20 years for automation to take over every low skilled job? Try 100 to 200. At the earliest. Automation is only as good as the programmers who develope it. And even then, new jobs will emerge to meet the demands automation brings.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 2, 2020)

tehpope said:


> 10 to 20 years for automation to take over every low skilled job? Try 100 to 200. At the earliest. Automation is only as good as the programmers who develope it. And even then, new jobs will emerge to meet the demands automation brings.



One does not need to automate everything to cause massive problems for society. 10 to 20 years is a reasonable assumption on self driving vehicles becoming mainstream. In 10 to 20 years, the millions upon millions of relatively low skilled people who now support themselves through driving people or goods will be 10 to 20 years older and harder to retrain. The supermarkets, retail, and warehousing industries won't have need of them - already self checkout systems are ubiquitous and robots are beginning to retrieve, package, and dispatch goods all on their own. Factories are relying ever less on labour and ever more on robots. It's okay to say new jobs will be created - they will be - but will they be created in the numbers needed to offset technological unemployment and will they be suitable for the relatively low skilled? On both those counts I and many others are doubtful. Let us also not be shy of stating the truth - a good portion of people are incapable of anything else. Once the pool of those jobs reduces the low skilled fall out of the workforce, and perhaps into idleness and criminality.

After covid, governments are drowning in debt. Due to aging, the amount they will be spending on pensions, adult social care, and health is naturally set to increase leaving less for education and retraining. And there are relatively fewer kids overall to pick up the economic costs. People are not nearly as worried about the twin dangers of aging and automation as they ought to be.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 3, 2020)

Got tons of colleagues working in AI, stuff like autonomous cars are still not there yet, the estimations are really optimistic since they cant still solve basic things like reliably reading traffic lights and not sperging out due to minor stuff like painting colors and patterns on the streets or other cars. I'm not joking, these cars will literally drive themselves into a truck for no apparent reason.

Same thing with delivery drones, I seen videos of these drones just flipping out because of a small blip in the GPS triggering a bug into the flight plan and flying straight into the ground, you can't just have that on a city else you get sued to hell by everybody specially the government.

The jobs that are really gonna get hit hard are office jobs, the kind that don't need a STEM degree. All those desk jockeys are gonna get rekt by software bots. While robots are expensive as hell to make and to buy the software bots are cheap, really cheap. Robots rarely work faster than humans, most of the time slower, it just happens that on the long run they are cheaper than paying wages and they dont need to rest. But soft-bots are faster, insanely really fast, no human could ever even approach the speed these bots have when doing basic stuff like data entry, spreadsheets and even more complicated stuff like looking up law databases for lawyers, stuff law firms have entire teams doing right now. Those teams take weeks to do what a bot running on a server does in half an hour.

I tell you its more likely bubba the trucker will keep driving during the next decade than karen the receptionist keep fucking up the calls, google already has phone bots so good people can't tell they aren't talking to a person.


----------



## Panama (Dec 3, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Got tons of colleagues working in AI, stuff like autonomous cars are still not there yet, the estimations are really optimistic since they cant still solve basic things like reliably reading traffic lights and not sperging out due to minor stuff like painting colors and patterns on the streets or other cars. I'm not joking, these cars will literally drive themselves into a truck for no apparent reason.
> 
> Same thing with delivery drones, I seen videos of these drones just flipping out because of a small blip in the GPS triggering a bug into the flight plan and flying straight into the ground, you can't just have that on a city else you get sued to hell by everybody specially the government.
> 
> ...


Anyone who has worked in industrial settings or manufacturing can tell you that we are a very long way, if ever, from massive replacement of unskilled labor with machines.  White collar workers and clerk jobs are what will actually be on the chopping block. I have seen more streamlining and automation in inventory, document database, production planning and manpower allocation in the last five years than my industry has seen in actual hands on processing in the last thirty.  Techies are scared to admit it, but softbots really are the next step for automation.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 3, 2020)

Techies are not scared, they are looking forward to selling AI-as-a-service to companies

We've had bots that can write news for years, now they are better than the average journo, specially at fact-checking

Designers and artists are next, we got AI that can compose music. Upload whatever shit is trendy right now to it and it can create a song that hits the top10. Same with art, there is an AI that can make a drawing out of a description of what you want


----------



## Panama (Dec 3, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Techies are not scared, they are looking forward to selling AI-as-a-service to companies
> 
> We've had bots that can write news for years, now they are better than the average journo, specially at fact-checking
> 
> Designers and artists are next, we got AI that can compose music. Upload whatever shit is trendy right now to it and it can create a song that hits the top10. Same with art, there is an AI that can make a drawing out of a description of what you want


Guess I misspoke by saying techies.  That's a been a catchall term for various office support staff that have been quickly losing relevance in my field.  It's certainly a misnomer, since they are a far cry from IT, programmers, or engineers.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Dec 3, 2020)

exioce said:


> Ten or twenty years ago, I'd have largely agreed. Recently, however, important discoveries are coming in thick and fast to the extent that I'm confident enough to say aging reversal _will_ happen (even if I think it may take half a century or so to get here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all what I keep hearing on r/futurology and that other one about longevity, but I recall people making similar claims at least a decade ago, man. Maybe we're gonna see this but I don't think we're gonna see this soon (or we'll be old as fuck by then who knows)


----------



## TurdFondler (Dec 3, 2020)

They had a self driving van in the late 80s that was only "10 years away" from mass market. It's like cold fusion. 

The processors have gotten faster but computers are abysmally bad at driving still. We can hardly even mimic a fruit fly or dragonfly nervous system, driverless cars are smoke and mirrors. Unless of course we move to 100% driverless which would be more feasible. 

Whatever process or redesign of computers and computer logic solves the car problem will solve the manufacturing issues too. Until then it'll be more of the same, but faster.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 3, 2020)

TurdFondler said:


> They had a self driving van in the late 80s that was only "10 years away" from mass market. It's like cold fusion.
> 
> The processors have gotten faster but computers are abysmally bad at driving still. We can hardly even mimic a fruit fly or dragonfly nervous system, driverless cars are smoke and mirrors. Unless of course we move to 100% driverless which would be more feasible.
> 
> Whatever process or redesign of computers and computer logic solves the car problem will solve the manufacturing issues too. Until then it'll be more of the same, but faster.


Even if you goo 100% autonomous all it takes is one bug to create a pileup


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 4, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> Got tons of colleagues working in AI, stuff like autonomous cars are still not there yet, the estimations are really optimistic since they cant still solve basic things like reliably reading traffic lights and not sperging out due to minor stuff like painting colors and patterns on the streets or other cars. I'm not joking, these cars will literally drive themselves into a truck for no apparent reason.
> 
> Same thing with delivery drones, I seen videos of these drones just flipping out because of a small blip in the GPS triggering a bug into the flight plan and flying straight into the ground, you can't just have that on a city else you get sued to hell by everybody specially the government.
> 
> ...


So only about 95% of low skill workers are going to be replaced? That's the optimistic forecasts I always hear from people who don't believe in our new robot overlords.

I don't know what new industry people will magically invent to retrain people in, it would pretty much have to be entertainment or creativity based. There are already huge swathes of Canada/America where there's no major industry.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 4, 2020)

https://youtu.be/tBJ0GvsQeak
		


This is where we currently are with autonomous vehicles. The service has gone live in a small part of the world and it's pretty damn impressive already. Just imagine how much better it will be in 10 to 20 years time and be certain it will have reached everywhere important.

I do agree on the software thing replacing white collar jobs at a greater rate than blue collar jobs - the latter requiring expensive hardware - it's just that as examples machines make more impact than algorithms. But either way the point remains valid that tens of millions will be losing their jobs, and there doesn't seem to be anything on the horizon that would absorb that labour. The upcoming technologies are VR, AR, and autonomous vehicles. They will all create _some_ jobs but they certainly won't be for the low skilled. I'm white collar and not young, they're unlikely to even be for me.

What is the solution to a world in which tens of millions are made unemployed and their age and technology means they have little chance of being employed again? What is the solution to a world where ever fewer young people have to support the pensions, social care, and health needs of an ever larger number of old people? How is government debt to be repaid or inflated away with both of those things in play? Either aging reversal tech is developed in the next few decades, or the state intervenes and radically changes how things work - a Great Reset you could say - or people start burning shit down and stabbing each other.


----------



## ditto (Dec 4, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> I tell you its more likely bubba the trucker will keep driving during the next decade than karen the receptionist keep fucking up the calls, google already has phone bots so good people can't tell they aren't talking to a person.


But do you know what _does_ automate really well? Middle Management. Specifically, shitty middle managers that like to micromanage. 

Programs that sit in the background and monitor how many emails you send, how long you're away from your desk, how much you participate in chat, "help" after hours etc. etc.

White collar jobs are going to go full wage cage in the next 10 years as this shit replaces all the boomer middle managers retire.


----------



## Considered HARMful (Dec 4, 2020)

exioce said:


> What is the solution to a world in which tens of millions are made unemployed and their age and technology means they have little chance of being employed again? What is the solution to a world where ever fewer young people have to support the pensions, social care, and health needs of an ever larger number of old people? How is government debt to be repaid or inflated away with both of those things in play? [...]


There are actually plenty of options: cyanide, gunshot, bridges (or other tall structures) etc.

I'm not exactly sure if I'm kidding or not.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Dec 4, 2020)

exioce said:


> https://youtu.be/tBJ0GvsQeak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why develop "age reversal tech" if people become superfluous, unemployed, impoverished? Are people going to stop having children? If not, reversing ages will wind up swelling the population in terms of unemployable people.  
Lets be honest, not everyone is capable of STEM jobs, and not everyone is welcome into STEM fields. What is the "Master Plan" for them?


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 4, 2020)

FrankyKismyFP said:


> Why develop "age reversal tech" if people become superfluous, unemployed, impoverished? Are people going to stop having children? If not, reversing ages will wind up swelling the population in terms of unemployable people.
> Lets be honest, not everyone is capable of STEM jobs, and not everyone is welcome into STEM fields. What is the "Master Plan" for them?



Because lands settled by geriatrics are vulnerable to violent and non-violent takeover by peoples from lands with an excess of young, as many developing nations have and will continue to have for decades more. By 2050 it is estimated that over 30% of the developed worlds population will be aged 60+. Think about that for a second. *Thirty years away, 1 in every 3 people, fragile, forgetful, fatigued*. Can such nations be defended? Can they turn back waves of illegal immigration? There is a quote on economics by Paul Krugman that I think is appropriate here. He stated, "Productivity isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything." I would add to that any say fertility isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything.

As for what we would do with age-reversed unemployable people, border guards and infantry might be suitable occupations. Cameras can tell you about people crossing borders, but to actually do something about it I imagine you would still need boots on the ground.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Dec 4, 2020)

exioce said:


> Because lands settled by geriatrics are vulnerable to violent and non-violent takeover by peoples from lands with an excess of young, as many developing nations have and will continue to have for decades more. By 2050 it is estimated that over 30% of the developed worlds population will be aged 60+. Think about that for a second. *Thirty years away, 1 in every 3 people, fragile, forgetful, fatigued*. Can such nations be defended? Can they turn back waves of illegal immigration? There is a quote on economics by Paul Krugman that I think is appropriate here. He stated, "Productivity isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything." I would add to that any say fertility isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything.
> 
> As for what we would do with age-reversed unemployable people, border guards and infantry might be suitable occupations. Cameras can tell you about people crossing borders, but to actually do something about it I imagine you would still need boots on the ground.


It won't matter if those elderly people are provided with longevity treatments. Any young people we DO have will be docile or infertile from troon hormone treatments. Pushing fertility is pointless if your government eradicates parental rights and allows Big Tech to groom your children with pro-trans and pro-sterilization propaganda. Many "first world" countries are enacting legislation as we speak that prevents parents from blocking children who seek to transition into another "gender", which will undoubtably lead to children being considered "independent" from their parents in every conceivable way. Who would want to have children only to be too poor to feed them or to have them taken over by the state? 

I also have a feeling the Great Reset planners want all the Serfs to have equally shitty accommodations, so they won't give a s--t if the dregs of society from one side of the globe fight people on the other side over resources...It's about "equality", meaning everyone lives in the same shitty pod eating the same meager food.  The wealthy will be in their private bunkers, have protection from their private security guards, or be able to whisk their families away to safety in their private jets. If there are any benefits from transhumanistic human experimentation, only the wealthy will be able to afford it. Any benefits of the Great Reset will be for those at the top of the food chain. The rest of us will be the "guinea pigs", "organ donors", "breeders", "sex providers", "support humans", "life unworthy of living".


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 4, 2020)

FrankyKismyFP said:


> It won't matter if those elderly people are provided with longevity treatments. Any young people we DO have will be docile or infertile from troon hormone treatments. Pushing fertility is pointless if your government eradicates parental rights and allows Big Tech to groom your children with pro-trans and pro-sterilization propaganda. Many "first world" countries are enacting legislation as we speak that prevents parents from blocking children who seek to transition into another "gender", which will undoubtably lead to children being considered "independent" from their parents in every conceivable way. Who would want to have children only to be too poor to feed them or to have them taken over by the state?
> 
> I also have a feeling the Great Reset planners want all the Serfs to have equally shitty accommodations, so they won't give a s--t if the dregs of society from one side of the globe fight people on the other side over resources...It's about "equality", meaning everyone lives in the same shitty pod eating the same meager food.  The wealthy will be in their private bunkers, have protection from their private security guards, or be able to whisk their families away to safety in their private jets. If there are any benefits from transhumanistic human experimentation, only the wealthy will be able to afford it. Any benefits of the Great Reset will be for those at the top of the food chain. The rest of us will be the "guinea pigs", "organ donors", "breeders", "sex providers", "support humans", "life unworthy of living".



I'm not disagreeing with you in any significant way. I'm simply asking, is there actually any solution here other than accepting we must eat the bugs and drink the soy? Let's forget about anti-aging tech for a moment, let's say it won't come quickly enough to save us any; in thirty years time the developed world will be old, with huge amounts of unemployment, crippling debt, and relatively fewer young people to cover costs and power growth. There's going to be social and economic breakdown. Social and economic breakdown lead to political and military weakness. And political and military weakness lead to violent or non-violent takeover. What is the answer to this problem?


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 4, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> So only about 95% of low skill workers are going to be replaced? That's the optimistic forecasts I always hear from people who don't believe in our new robot overlords.
> 
> I don't know what new industry people will magically invent to retrain people in, it would pretty much have to be entertainment or creativity based. There are already huge swathes of Canada/America where there's no major industry.



The thing is that a certain point a robot is more expensive than a person, companies like toyota which went into robots before others are now going back to people because its cheaper in some cases, so many of their new factories have less robots and more people than factories from 30 years ago

One change in a car and you have to rebuild the entire line of robots working on it, but with people? not a problem

What I was saying is that office jobs are far easier and thus more likely to be automated than labor jobs



exioce said:


> https://youtu.be/tBJ0GvsQeak
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with autonomous cars is both technical and legal, like if it crashes who has to pay? the owner? the insurance company? the car company? the company they bought the AI system from? they will all be pointing fingers at each other

Many truck companies, the real big market for automation, are considering the fact that even with fully autonomous trucks they will still have the driver behind the wheel "just in case" so basically they have to pay for a really expensive new truck that still needs meat behind the wheel, see the problem?

As for the pension thing thats less about robots and more about population going down, and yeah we're fucked



ditto said:


> But do you know what _does_ automate really well? Middle Management. Specifically, shitty middle managers that like to micromanage.
> 
> Programs that sit in the background and monitor how many emails you send, how long you're away from your desk, how much you participate in chat, "help" after hours etc. etc.
> 
> White collar jobs are going to go full wage cage in the next 10 years as this shit replaces all the boomer middle managers retire.



Yep no doubt about it


----------



## ditto (Dec 4, 2020)

exioce said:


> I'm simply asking, is there actually any solution here other than accepting we must eat the bugs and drink the soy?


Unionize?


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 5, 2020)

ditto said:


> Unionize?



Unionize against those who would wish to automate away labour? Trouble is it's a multi-polar world. Automation without a doubt increases overall productivity so someone somewhere will achieve it. And as stated by Krugman, in economics productivity may not be everything but in the long run it's almost everything. By winning the war against automation on our home turf in the short term, we shoot ourselves in the feet over the long term.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 5, 2020)

cybertoaster said:


> The problem with autonomous cars is both technical and legal, like if it crashes who has to pay? the owner? the insurance company? the car company? the company they bought the AI system from? they will all be pointing fingers at each other
> 
> Many truck companies, the real big market for automation, are considering the fact that even with fully autonomous trucks they will still have the driver behind the wheel "just in case" so basically they have to pay for a really expensive new truck that still needs meat behind the wheel, see the problem?



The legal / insurance aspect is definitely a problem, but I think in time it will be resolved by the software becoming 'in-house' as Tesla's is. That is to say, the people who make the vehicles will also put their own software in there and come up with some sort of deal with insurance companies themselves. Or, insurance will be factored into the cost of the manufacturer's software purchase. As an owner of a car, you yourself may never have to upfront-pay insurance again, as it very likely will be factored into the cost of the vehicle itself.

How much does a truck driver cost a year? Google tells me $40K+ on average. If you pay even half his wage to the insurance company per year, you're very likely to come out financially ahead. That's a HUGE incentive to do away with the meat behind the wheel.


----------



## ditto (Dec 5, 2020)

exioce said:


> Automation without a doubt increases overall productivity so someone somewhere will achieve it.


"Productivity" is a neoliberal myth. There is no measure of productivity in the market, only prices. That's why China can run highly inefficient industries with near slave labor and still beat out the most efficient in the west.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 5, 2020)

ditto said:


> "Productivity" is a neoliberal myth. There is no measure of productivity in the market, only prices. That's why China can run highly inefficient industries with near slave labor and still beat out the most efficient in the west.



If the price of two workers is the same, and one produces 100 paperclips per hour and the other 200 paperclips per hour does the second not possess double the productivity of the first?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 10, 2020)

Take this article with a pinch of salt and stay cautious about this. It might be too good to be true.





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				





			https://archive.vn/X1bT5
		




> _Authored by Brandon Smith via Alt-Market.us,_
> 
> One aspect of narcopaths (narcissistic sociopaths) that is important to remember is that *they live in their own little world in which their desires and bizarre dysfunctions are normalized*. They believe themselves superior to most people because they are predatory, and don’t suffer from annoying hang-ups like empathy and conscience. They generally tend to believe they have pulled the wool over everyone’s eyes the majority of the time. *They think that you are a submissive idiot, and that when they bark an order, you will simply jump to attention because you “believe”.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Dec 13, 2020)

An interesting thing here in the new TrashRats Podcast episode where they talk about the Great Reset about halfway through it (I forget the actual time stamp, but they discuss the Great Reset, Covid, and the election too):






Rusty Cage seems normal and level headed, Reactor [Tim Pool's brother] tries to talk about what the Great Reset is, and Mumkey Jones acts like a Twitter libtard arguing with Reactor. It's crazy how much Mumkey's changed in the past year since the sex tape. He still tries to act edgy, but he occasionally spergs out like a normie Democrat. This video really highlights it.


----------



## Meriasek (Dec 14, 2020)

FrankyKismyFP said:


> Why develop "age reversal tech" if people become superfluous, unemployed, impoverished? Are people going to stop having children? If not, reversing ages will wind up swelling the population in terms of unemployable people.
> Lets be honest, not everyone is capable of STEM jobs, and not everyone is welcome into STEM fields. What is the "Master Plan" for them?


Nothing. They don't matter. They get UBI and get to consoom. The Great Reset it all about the educated middle class, and how to keep them in line permanently.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 14, 2020)

I want to get people's take on this and its relevancy to "The Great Reset".

I saw this video the other day and it prompted me to read a little on "Modern Monetary Theory".





This seems to be an economic theory gaining in popularity in some quarters. I don't know economics well enough to understand it completely. But I am of the opinion that Western national debts have produced a situation where there has to be some sort of drastic correction and there must be plans to do something about it. Is this potentially part of that? Reading the Wikipedia pages there's a lot about the state controlling how banks can lend to each other, about taxes being removed directly from private accounts, that under MMT "trade defecits need not be unsustainable" and a lot of references to "Full Employment" as well as references to books like "Full Employment Abandoned" and "achieving full employment can be administered via a federally funded job guarantee".

I'm taking all of this from Wikipedia.


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Monetary_Theory
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_Employment_Abandoned
		


I don't understand all this but it's referencing enough red flag topics for me that it feels like an Academic dressing up of something I wouldn't like.

Any armchair economist on have come across this?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 14, 2020)

exioce said:


> Because lands settled by geriatrics are vulnerable to violent and non-violent takeover by peoples from lands with an excess of young, as many developing nations have and will continue to have for decades more. By 2050 it is estimated that over 30% of the developed worlds population will be aged 60+. Think about that for a second. *Thirty years away, 1 in every 3 people, fragile, forgetful, fatigued*. Can such nations be defended? Can they turn back waves of illegal immigration? There is a quote on economics by Paul Krugman that I think is appropriate here. He stated, "Productivity isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything." I would add to that any say fertility isn't everything, but in the long run it's almost everything.
> 
> As for what we would do with age-reversed unemployable people, border guards and infantry might be suitable occupations. Cameras can tell you about people crossing borders, but to actually do something about it I imagine you would still need boots on the ground.



Service guarantees citizenship. If we ever invent something as horrific as age reversal, the only way it could be socially useful is if the people who take it devote their new life utterly to the defense of the State. But you just know this is not how things will shake out. 

Our idiot leaders have lost the plot. Before the 20th century the aristocracy at the most still believed in a god that would judge them for how they ruled the world. Now they fear no god. The only thing they fear is the people they rule, and every action they are taking is one done in response to that fear of the people supposedly in their care. And since doing the right thing by the people is anathema, the only thing they can do is adopt the Chinese model. Sham elections, the State owns everything and you WILL be happy with it. Or else.


----------



## Cabelaz (Dec 14, 2020)

As childish as this sounds, I wish we could all get along for once in our lives man.
Help our fellow man through this struggle which shouldn't of even happened in the first place.


----------



## Godbert Manderville (Dec 15, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> Service guarantees citizenship. If we ever invent something as horrific as age reversal, the only way it could be socially useful is if the people who take it devote their new life utterly to the defense of the State. But you just know this is not how things will shake out.
> 
> Our idiot leaders have lost the plot. Before the 20th century the aristocracy at the most still believed in a god that would judge them for how they ruled the world. Now they fear no god. The only thing they fear is the people they rule, and every action they are taking is one done in response to that fear of the people supposedly in their care. And since doing the right thing by the people is anathema, the only thing they can do is adopt the Chinese model. Sham elections, the State owns everything and you WILL be happy with it. Or else.



Aging reversal at any prior point in history would have been horrific, I agree. But at the present time it's possibly the only thing that can save the developed world. Women are simply not going to start having 3 or 4 children each. We will become old, while large sections of Africa and Asia will remain young for some time. We will again start to import them as labour in order to provide us with social care, nursing, and other services and goods. We will need them as taxpayers to cover those ever higher costs. By 2100 then, the native populations will in all likelihood be a minority.

The alternative is to suffer and die. And while it's easy in relative youth to say one would rather suffer and die than be replaced, when your body and mind is failing you, when you cannot do basic things such as shop, dress, or clean yourself properly, when your bones seize up in the cold weather, when you soil yourself at night, when you are lonely and feel abandoned to your core, when 'your' young people see you as an annoying burden... ones perspective might be altered. Assistance, companionship, and kindness may mean more to you than national ethnic purity.

With regards to the belief in a god, I very much agree. There used to be a cosmic thread that bound us all together in life and beyond, which no longer exists. Eternal and inescapable consequences. The king knew he would answer to his god for how he treated the peasantry, and vice versa. As cruel as the pre-modern period was, it would have been far worse without religion. What are we bound by now? Ethnicity, or culture, or nation, or language. And while these things can hold people to an extent, they're weak as compared to that which used to connect us past death even. Ultimately, if people believe themselves no more than animals, whose only function is survival and reproduction, they will act as though the consequences they suffer are limited and may even be avoided entirely with a little luck.

Strangely, aging reversal might actually get us to care more for others instead of act the stereotype of callous immortal. We will know we are bound to each other and must see the consequences of our actions 'eternally'


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Dec 15, 2020)

exioce said:


> The alternative is to suffer and die.


The impetus of the technological age was a hope to cheat the inescapable realities of suffering and death. Look at where it has taken us.

Freedom ultimately means freedom to choose your suffering. You can choose to suffer throughout life for the hope of a blessed eternity, or put off necessary suffering for all of your mortal existence (which is the capital vice of sloth) and suffer eternally.

Because the technocrats deny God, they feel compelled to try to make up for what they consider are deficiencies in the natural order. Hence the fantasies of sci-fi and transhumanism. Yet the attempt to control all things leads to an increasingly irrational neurosis, because human beings aren't I/O devices, but creatures with rational souls--which means that even the base and the stupid can perceive that those with power over them act out of malice. This is why drug culture and entertainment have gotten a massive push in the past several years; the former robs the use of intellect and the latter blurs perception of reality. This double whammy placates the masses, who won't question why they're forced to live in the pod and eat the bugs because at least the pod has Netflix an UHD porn and and endless supply of designer dope.

Thus one possible way the technocrats can get you to sign off on their evil agenda is to avoid suffering by turning into a mindless dopamine zombie.

But IF you are willing to use your "freedom to suffer," you will be cast out of the technocrats sleek shiny sci-fi vision of reality. You will be mocked and scorned. You will face material deprivations and possibly starve. If you are enough of a nuisance, you will even be killed. But if you know that this fake vision of reality is false and will lead to greater sufferings in the hereafter, you will achieve true peace, if you persevere to the end.

John 16:33 .


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 18, 2020)

exioce said:


> The legal / insurance aspect is definitely a problem, but I think in time it will be resolved by the software becoming 'in-house' as Tesla's is. That is to say, the people who make the vehicles will also put their own software in there and come up with some sort of deal with insurance companies themselves. Or, insurance will be factored into the cost of the manufacturer's software purchase. As an owner of a car, you yourself may never have to upfront-pay insurance again, as it very likely will be factored into the cost of the vehicle itself.
> 
> How much does a truck driver cost a year? Google tells me $40K+ on average. If you pay even half his wage to the insurance company per year, you're very likely to come out financially ahead. That's a HUGE incentive to do away with the meat behind the wheel.



Nah the software is 90% of the problem, I can buy a LIDAR, wave-sonar and a bunch of other parts including SoCs made for autonomous system and putting that shit together is nothing compared even to how make the software recognize traffic lights which btw is really fucking hard, no kidding

Anyone can put the parts together, I only know about 4 companies that can deal with the software and none is close to a fully autonomous solution yet

Legal is HUGE, we could've had ipods in the 90s but we didnt because lawyers got their panties in a bunch with stuff as stupid as minidiscs being recordable, they literally killed that format because of it. Everybody forgets how lawyers wanted to ban cassettes for the same reason

Insurance companies basically dictate how cars are made now, if the IIHS (funded by insurers) gives your new car model a shit crash rating no insurance company is going to touch it, meaning it cant be insured and nobody will buy it, why you think all cars are the same boring shape now?. They do the same crap to fully-autonomous cars then you wont be seeing one outside of private roads, right next to golf carts



ditto said:


> "Productivity" is a neoliberal myth. There is no measure of productivity in the market, only prices. That's why China can run highly inefficient industries with near slave labor and still beat out the most efficient in the west.



Slave labor is just one part of the china story, the other is that you can build whatever shit you want without any redtape, specially regarding the environment

You can literally put melamine in powdered milk and the government wont do shit until babies start dying en masse, which actually happened btw, they were getting away with it for years but got greedy and put more melamine than milk in the cans



Michael Jacks0n said:


> An interesting thing here in the new TrashRats Podcast episode where they talk about the Great Reset about halfway through it (I forget the actual time stamp, but they discuss the Great Reset, Covid, and the election too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man mumkey gone to shit, was his depression bullshit even real?



mindlessobserver said:


> Service guarantees citizenship. If we ever invent something as horrific as age reversal, the only way it could be socially useful is if the people who take it devote their new life utterly to the defense of the State. But you just know this is not how things will shake out.
> 
> Our idiot leaders have lost the plot. Before the 20th century the aristocracy at the most still believed in a god that would judge them for how they ruled the world. Now they fear no god. The only thing they fear is the people they rule, and every action they are taking is one done in response to that fear of the people supposedly in their care. And since doing the right thing by the people is anathema, the only thing they can do is adopt the Chinese model. Sham elections, the State owns everything and you WILL be happy with it. Or else.



In the old days being nobility meant that the plebs could break into your castle, rape your wife/kids to death and behead you, then rape your head

Nowadays, when was the last time a western leader got killed? jfk? the swedish guy like 40 years ago? the plebs are sedated af now, too busy browsing instagram and shit to care if the new nobility is fucking them over


----------



## Overcast (Dec 22, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> But IF you are willing to use your "freedom to suffer," you will be cast out of the technocrats sleek shiny sci-fi vision of reality. You will be mocked and scorned. You will face material deprivations and possibly starve. If you are enough of a nuisance, you will even be killed. But if you know that this fake vision of reality is false and will lead to greater sufferings in the hereafter, you will achieve true peace, if you persevere to the end.
> 
> John 16:33 .



It's funny really. As much as I would love to believe that this horrifying future everyone is talking about won't come to pass, I can't deny the fact that many people have in fact abandoned God. It feels like many people have replaced him with people like political candidates, corporations, social media stars, ect. And I see nothing but misery there.

Growing up, I was always a bit skeptical about his existence, but I don't know, nowadays, I've been moving further and further towards believing in him. There's just something that feels... right about the whole thing.

Maybe it is a form of coping, but based on what I mentioned above, human beings have a natural desire to look upon someone or something in power for guidance and peace of mind. 

The problem with everything that isn't God is that they all demand something of you. Your vote, your subscription, your donation, ect. 

God doesn't seem to demand anything but your faith in him. And that you try your best and be good to your fellow man. 

Even if things end up going topside, as long as we stay true to ourselves and not give in to this false version of reality these people push on us, everything will work out somehow. As you said, "freedom to suffer".


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 22, 2020)

Overcast said:


> It's funny really. As much as I would love to believe that this horrifying future everyone is talking about won't come to pass, I can't deny the fact that many people have in fact abandoned God. It feels like many people have replaced him with people like political candidates, corporations, social media stars, ect. And I see nothing but misery there.
> 
> Growing up, I was always a bit skeptical about his existence, but I don't know, nowadays, I've been moving further and further towards believing in him. There's just something that feels... right about the whole thing.
> 
> ...


If by this point in time it isn't clear that belief in God is better than the alternative then I don't know what to tell you, just look around you at the world today.

We see now what a society that turns it's back on God looks like and it's nothing good, it creates a power vacuum where something far worse is going to fill it, we get chaos, we get insanity, we get people who insist "reality is whatever I say it is", we don't get a more logical, rational society, that's now as much a fantasy as what the atheists accuse belief in God of being, a rational secular society is a fairy tale.

Human beings simply aren't rational creatures, belief in God helps structure our minds and our civilizations into something that works, the alternative simply doesn't work, we've tried it, it's had it's day and it only took about a decade for it to fail, it simply doesn't work, it's actually hilarious how little time it took for things to start going south. 

That's all the proof of the existence of God one needs.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 22, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> If by this point in time it isn't clear that belief in God is better than the alternative then I don't know what to tell you, just look around you at the world today.


I think the empirical evidence paints an opposite picture. Data on religiosity by country tends to correlate negatively with the data on happiness, conflict, prosperity, education, and freedom by country.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I think the empirical evidence paints an opposite picture. Data on religiosity by country tends to correlate negatively with the data on happiness, conflict, prosperity, education, and freedom by country.


The weird thing about data on happiness is that the supposed happiest countries also have the highest use of anti-depressants. Not uncommonly above 10% of the population.

So are we really measuring happiness or degree of drug haze?

Possibly the least religious country is China, and it certainly doesn't have any of this happiness or freedom, and barely the education. They do have plenty of conflict. They recently armed their soldiers with poleaxes / halberds, for the area where they agreed with india to not have guns, so they're well set for conflict. Occassional skirmishes with handfuls of deaths.

Prosperity? The relationship seems inverse to me, where poor people are more likely drawn to religion. And rich people more likely to stray from religion.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 22, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> The weird thing about data on happiness is that the supposed happiest countries also have the highest use of anti-depressants. Not uncommonly above 10% of the population.


I've only been able to find data on OECD countries, although there doesn't seem to be much of a correlation from what I've seen. The Netherlands is consistently ranked as one of the happiest countries in the world, for example, and it is also at the lower end of the list when it comes to antidepressant use. If we look at the data on religiosity, the correlation is even weaker: Estonia is one of the least religious countries in the world, and is also ranked 4th lowest for antidepressant consumption behind Hungary, South Korea, and Latvia.


Lemmingwise said:


> Prosperity? The relationship seems inverse to me, where poor people are more likely drawn to religion. And rich people more likely to stray from religion.


The relationship is inverse. Religiosity correlates negatively with personal wealth and economic development in most cases.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The Netherlands is consistently ranked as one of the happiest countries in the world, for example, and it is also at the lower end of the list when it comes to antidepressant use


Lowest antidepressant usage?

1 in 9 of 75+ yo








						Eén op de negen ouderen gebruikt antidepressivum
					

150.000 mensen ouder dan 75 jaar gebruikt antidepressiva. In deze leeftijdsgroep gebruikt één op de negen mensen een antidepressivum.




					nedkad.nl
				




1.1 million out of 17.4 million people used antidepressants in 2017


			https://archive.vn/8O8LQ
		


Wemay not quite be at american levels but we're getting pretty close.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 22, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lowest antidepressant usage?
> 
> 1 in 9 of 75+ yo
> 
> ...


It's among the lowest in the OECD countries, and the 1 in 9 figure only concerns the over 75s demographic. For the total population, the OECD data paints a different picture:




42 out of 1000 people is considerably less than 1 in 9, and it's a lot less than the level in the United States, which is both more religious, and reports lower levels of overall happiness.

I simply don't find the idea that increased religiosity necessarily leads to a more functional society to be at all compelling. Where is the hard evidence to support such a claim?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Dec 22, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> 42 out of 1000 people is considerably less than 1 in 9,


Yes and inaccurate.

1.1 million out of 17.4 million is higher than 42 out of 1000.

What are those? Year 2002 numbers?



Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I simply don't find the idea that increased religiosity necessarily leads to a more functional society to be at all compelling. Where is the hard evidence to support such a claim?


You were making the inverse claim, tho.

I'm not convinced about either claim.

Brazil is certainly both religious and happy. Czech republic is non-religious and happy. US is kinda religious and happy. China is non-religious and not so happy. African countries are typically religious and not so happy.

Not that happiness is the be all of how well things are going, but I don't see a clear relationship between the two in either direction.

And I find happiness stats kinda suspect with the degrees that that happiness is coming from pills in certain countries.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 22, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> What are those? Year 2002 numbers?


2013:





						OECD iLibrary | Pharmaceutical consumption
					

OECD's dissemination platform for all published content - books, serials and statistics




					www.oecd-ilibrary.org
				





Lemmingwise said:


> Yes and inaccurate.


Why is it inaccurate?


Lemmingwise said:


> 1.1 million out of 17.4 million is higher than 42 out of 1000.


The 1.1 million figure was based upon the number of people who used antidepressants at any point in a given year. It was not the figure of the number of people using antidepressants at any given time.

Even so, 1.1 million out of 17.3 millions amounts to 63 out of 1000 people, so still considerably less than the United States.


Lemmingwise said:


> You were making the inverse claim, tho.
> 
> I'm not convinced about either claim.


My claim was one of correlation, not causation. I don't believe that increased religiosity automatically makes societies less functional, I simply observe that less functional societies tend to be more religious, which I believe adequately rebuts the claim that increased religiosity produces better societies. Even within the United States, the less religious parts of the country tend to be better places to live.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 22, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The experiment is still running. This idea of a godless society is only 40 years old at this point. It really was only in the 1980s that the urban elite stopped worshipping god and started worshipping themselves. In would argue the negative attributes of not having religion are starting to manifest, starting with increased permissiveness of socially destructive practices and an influx of dangerous new dogmas to replace the old one.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah, I'm pretty doubtful on self-driving vehicles too largely because not every vehicle is self-driving. Let's assume the self-driving vehicle obeys all traffic laws. That doesn't mean the vehicles around them do. How often do you see people fuck up a lane change? How many people change lanes at the last second despite being warned of construction well in advance? How many drivers cut across lanes to get to the off-ramp? How many times do you see illegal U-turns? How many times does traffic inexplicably stop?  

And how about pedestrians? Every fucking pedestrian I've ever seen is an oblivious moo-cow. They don't even have to be looking at their phones to be completely oblivious to their surroundings. A working robo-car's got to stop for them. It can't navigate around them because their movements are potentially erratic. As long as human beings are ambulatory, a good robo-car has to be able to account for chaotic actions.

I think I have sympathy for Skynet now.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 22, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> If by this point in time it isn't clear that belief in God is better than the alternative then I don't know what to tell you, just look around you at the world today.
> 
> We see now what a society that turns it's back on God looks like and it's nothing good, it creates a power vacuum where something far worse is going to fill it, we get chaos, we get insanity, we get people who insist "reality is whatever I say it is", we don't get a more logical, rational society, that's now as much a fantasy as what the atheists accuse belief in God of being, a rational secular society is a fairy tale.
> 
> ...


I think those Buddhists, Christians, Pagans, etc. have a point.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Dec 22, 2020)

Please ignore the fedora bait. Thank you!


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 14, 2021)

There will never be a godless society, what we been seeing for the last half century is how as culture takes a shit on established religions people just move into another religion, they don't become true atheists, many remain "spiritual" and shit

Even apparently atheists movements degenerate into religion-like dogmatic bullshit, there's nothing anyone can say that will convince me that current lefty wokeism isn't practically a religion. These crazies are almost anti-science in how they pick and choose what results to believe and which they dont, bring a study they dont like and you get the galileo experience of getting a bunch of crazy fundies trying to end you

Wokeism its basically jesuit liberation theology from latin america sans the christianity. Coincidentally that bullshit is what turned what used to be also-ran countries like Argentina and Brazil into the shitholes we know today, because much like wokes they believed in what they wanted to believe and fuck reality

The great reset was coming a long time ago, its what happens when you get 2 billion chinese and indians moving from being dirt-poor to be able to have some nice things. The planet just cant handle all this shit, it was barely able to handle the 1 billion burgers and yuros living large for 50 years. In the last 20-30 years since china went from shithole to where it is now the extinction of species went into overdrive, emissions are gone to shit and plastic pollution its off the scale, tho indians have more to do with that last one

Shit's about to collapse, so basically the richfags way up top have to make a choice: either they take a real hit in their jet-set, mega-yatch, multiple mansion lifestyle..........or everybody else's quality of life goes down big time

Guess which option they went with?

If the great reset gets applied globally it will be a disaster for some and a godsend for others. If you live in any country thats above subsaharan levels you're fucked, and if you live in a first-world country you're reaaaaaally fucked, like worse than your great grandparents in the 1930s. But if you're zambo living in the congo having to walk 4 miles for water while pushing one of those chukudu wood-bikes, going from that to living in a rented pod with a rented electric scooter and eating bug burgers its a massive upgrade. There's around 1 billion people living more or less like zambo, those will likely support becoming rentoids for life

Theres no big illuminati conspiracy here, its simply what happens when so few people own so much and are so powerful they get to do whatever the fuck they want like censoring the president of the biggest country in the world. I see boston dynamics robots and I see the future armies that will protect this status quo, so its not like you can expect a military coup to change things around. And even if that happened the military are more likely to simply replace the billionaires and keep things as usual, or worse and we all become literal serfs to a new military nobility which is basically what the middle ages were

So unless you can become a billionaire in the next 5-10 years you're fucked, better get used to live in a tiny house and eat those cricket candy bars because when this reset shit goes live that will be the upper-middle class life compared to everybody else living in a pod or a closet-apartment like the ones in china


----------



## DeadFish (Jan 14, 2021)

Someone please tell me line by line what the great reset is?
I tried reading it on the website and all I got was empty corp speak


As for the god thing?
Consider the following:
A person as an individual is very vulnerable. We live in a world that will kill you.
Belief in religion is an act of defiance against the ruthless tyranny of natures laws.


----------



## thriphhole (Jan 14, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Someone please tell me line by line what the great reset is?
> I tried reading it on the website and all I got was empty corp speak
> 
> 
> ...


Start by reading about agenda 21.  It has been around for a while.  They are ahead of schedule, NWO.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 14, 2021)

DeadFish said:


> Someone please tell me line by line what the great reset is?
> I tried reading it on the website and all I got was empty corp speak
> 
> 
> ...


I just wrote what it is, read nigga READ!


----------



## Bussyking7 (Jan 14, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> There will never be a godless society, what we been seeing for the last half century is how as culture takes a shit on established religions people just move into another religion, they don't become true atheists, many remain "spiritual" and shit
> 
> Even apparently atheists movements degenerate into religion-like dogmatic bullshit, there's nothing anyone can say that will convince me that current lefty wokeism isn't practically a religion. These crazies are almost anti-science in how they pick and choose what results to believe and which they dont, bring a study they dont like and you get the galileo experience of getting a bunch of crazy fundies trying to end you
> 
> ...


Words words words words words. We live in the greatest period of human history, Malthus was disproven a long time ago, and this whole great reset thing is a bunch of mongoloids smelling their own farts. Who takes the WEF seriously.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 14, 2021)

Haha do you even know what malthusian economics is? if that were the case there wouldnt even be bugs or pods, they would leave you to die, mulch your body and use the fat to make diesel

And before you ask: yes, you can make diesel with people, its been tried, no biggie


----------



## Bussyking7 (Jan 14, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Haha do you even know what malthusian economics is? if that were the case there wouldnt even be bugs or pods, they would leave you to die, mulch your body and use the fat to make diesel
> 
> And before you ask: yes, you can make diesel with people, its been tried, no biggie


What is Malthusian Trap for 100?


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Jan 14, 2021)

Bussyking7 said:


> Who takes the WEF seriously.


Justin Trudeau. He has the intellect of a brick, but stumbled into the leadership of a G7 nation because of his father's name.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jetpack Himmler said:


> Justin Trudeau. He has the intellect of a brick, but stumbled into the leadership of a G7 nation because of his father's name.


>Leaf

Allow to amend: Who of importance takes the WEF seriously.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 14, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> There will never be a godless society, what we been seeing for the last half century is how as culture takes a shit on established religions people just move into another religion, they don't become true atheists, many remain "spiritual" and shit
> 
> Even apparently atheists movements degenerate into religion-like dogmatic bullshit, there's nothing anyone can say that will convince me that current lefty wokeism isn't practically a religion. These crazies are almost anti-science in how they pick and choose what results to believe and which they dont, bring a study they dont like and you get the galileo experience of getting a bunch of crazy fundies trying to end you
> 
> ...


The middle class is a historical aberration and we’re just regressing back to the mean.

The big brained coper will smugly assert that our elite wants more money but that’s not true, they care about power and influence now. So many industries are dominated by monopolies or oligopolies that they suffer little or no consequences for burning money due to wokeshit. Not to worry as we saw with the Boeing bailout or PPP, the government will paper over these failures. The idea that these large businesses are run by Gordon Gekkos who can See Through the Bullshit hasn’t been true in a long time.

I agree with you, it’s just people lie to themselves when these people tell you exactly what they want to do with us...and then have the surprised Pikachu face when they actually do it. There’s a certain section of society who seems to rely on deus ex machinas to save them. Sorry but nobody is coming to save us but ourselves.


----------



## Terrifik (Apr 23, 2021)

https://twitter.com/wef/status/1385443358072528899


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Apr 23, 2021)

I could see a serious secession effort arising in the next ten years. Now that neo-libs have stolen an election, took steps to weaken election law so they can cheat in the future, will apparently pack the Supreme Court so that their unconstitutional anti-civil rights laws will be upheld, and want to add a 51st state there's really no incentive for red states to stay in the Union. Beijing Biden and his authoritarian cronies have signaled that they will stomp all over your freedom and change the rules to make it happen. I would love to relocate to an independent Texas sometime in my life. The cucks who stay with the US can enjoy their constant riots and crime.


----------



## Terrifik (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 23, 2021)

Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> I could see a serious secession effort arising in the next ten years. Now that neo-libs have stolen an election, took steps to weaken election law so they can cheat in the future, will apparently pack the Supreme Court so that their unconstitutional anti-civil rights laws will be upheld, and want to add a 51st state there's really no incentive for red states to stay in the Union. Beijing Biden and his authoritarian cronies have signaled that they will stomp all over your freedom and change the rules to make it happen. I would love to relocate to an independent Texas sometime in my life. The cucks who stay with the US can enjoy their constant riots and crime.


Not too long ago, politicians were hand wringing about special interests groups interfering in our government. Now they are openly rallying for "corporate influence" on overriding state laws.

Absolute peak clownworld.


----------



## BEz939 (Oct 17, 2021)

Communism has arrived in Australia. It has arrived in Britain. The Jews have won.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 17, 2021)

BEz939 said:


> Communism has arrived in Australia. It has arrived in Britain. The Jews have won.


If they had won then their propaganda and censorship wouldn't be needed.



Shovel Mech Pilot said:


> I could see a serious secession effort arising in the next ten years. Now that neo-libs have stolen an election, took steps to weaken election law so they can cheat in the future, will apparently pack the Supreme Court so that their unconstitutional anti-civil rights laws will be upheld, and want to add a 51st state there's really no incentive for red states to stay in the Union. Beijing Biden and his authoritarian cronies have signaled that they will stomp all over your freedom and change the rules to make it happen. I would love to relocate to an independent Texas sometime in my life. The cucks who stay with the US can enjoy their constant riots and crime.


I think even sooner then that to be honest people in this country are pissed and you can see the lines being proverbially drawn on the maps. As suburban America disappears rural and urban America are going to be where the dividing lines are. Blue cities and red lands and seeing how things are going a civil war is inevitable I believe.


----------



## Toolbox (Oct 18, 2021)

BEz939 said:


> Communism has arrived in Australia. It has arrived in Britain. The Jews have won.


Communism "arrived" in practically every western nation before mccarthyism. It's why there was such a fear of it during that time, because the war of ideologies had already begun. It's only gotten more invasive since then.


----------



## tehpope (Oct 18, 2021)

Is the U.S. Already in Recession?
					

Hello. Today we look at the risk of a U.S. recession, what’s coming up in the world economy this week and the rise of the super rich.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Stop (Apr 19, 2022)

Recently many consumers have been increasingly dependent on credit in order to keep up with inflation and the Federal Reserve has been dragging its feet on taking on inflation.

My theory is this: the Federal Reserve will continue to drag its feet and once the consumer is so deeply in debt, the next depression will begin. At this point, jobless and hopeless, the powers that be will declare that a “debt forgiveness” program will be rolled out. The catch will be that you will sell any assets to a central entity and pay low payments for some period of time. I doubt that it will have a period of forever but I think if you take on new debts it will be extended by some arbitrary amount.

Inflation will continue to rise and will create a treadmill effect keeping you locked into this cycle of owning nothing indefinitely. That’s my schizo theory. Anyone have any good ones?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 19, 2022)

Stop said:


> Recently many consumers have been increasingly dependent on credit in order to keep up with inflation and the Federal Reserve has been dragging its feet on taking on inflation.
> 
> My theory is this: the Federal Reserve will continue to drag its feet and once the consumer is so deeply in debt, the next depression will begin. At this point, jobless and hopeless, the powers that be will declare that a “debt forgiveness” program will be rolled out. The catch will be that you will sell any assets to a central entity and pay low payments for some period of time. I doubt that it will have a period of forever but I think if you take on new debts it will be extended by some arbitrary amount.
> 
> Inflation will continue to rise and will create a treadmill effect keeping you locked into this cycle of owning nothing indefinitely. That’s my schizo theory. Anyone have any good ones?


Now, what happens to people who manage to avoid debt one way or another?


----------



## Stop (Apr 19, 2022)

Return of the Freaker said:


> Now, what happens to people who manage to avoid debt one way or another?


That’s a rarity even now but inflation only benefits lenders not borrowers. As inflation gets worse and economic activity slows (the recent inversion of the bond yield curve indicates a recession is on the way probably with stagflation) then many average person’s choice will be debt to fill the gap. We have been seeing that already in terms of the sheer amount of growth of consumer debt over the last two months and we are not even in the recession yet.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Apr 19, 2022)

Debt is power in the hands of the issuers and buyers of the debt. The only way they’ll agree to a debt jubilee is if they get even more power in exchange than what they have now.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 20, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Debt is power in the hands of the issuers and buyers of the debt. The only way they’ll agree to a debt jubilee is if they get even more power in exchange than what they have now.


That's why it'll only happen after a revolution. Trump got into power just preaching economic common sense. As bad as things are going to get, we'll get a Leader who will be swept into power on the promise of a clean economic slate.

It could happen in conjunction with a secession movement. Decouple the economy from the rest of the world. You can't run America at 100% without global trade but it would certainly be an improvement from where they're taking us.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 21, 2022)

The guys of American Thinker posted an article who could rated optimistic about the Great Reset because it's not the one the elites expect.


			https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2022/04/the_real_reset_is_coming_but_not_the_one_the_elites_expect.html
		



> The Real Reset is Coming... But Not the One the Elites Expect​By Ron Wright
> 
> “The ‘Real Reset’ is Coming,” As Victor Davis Hanson writes on the upcoming midterm elections.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser Prize (Apr 21, 2022)

Mega Man 2 Intro - NES said:


> That's why it'll only happen after a revolution. Trump got into power just preaching economic common sense. As bad as things are going to get, we'll get a Leader who will be swept into power on the promise of a clean economic slate.
> 
> It could happen in conjunction with a secession movement. Decouple the economy from the rest of the world. You can't run America at 100% without global trade but it would certainly be an improvement from where they're taking us.


We're coming up to Weimar levels now. We all know what happened after that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 23, 2022)

Renters across US face sharp increases – averaging up to 40% in some cities | US news | The Guardian

(over 2 months old but still relevant)



			
				Arwa Mahdawi said:
			
		

> Do millennials really prefer to rent - or have we just been cheated out of a proper home?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 23, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> We're coming up to Weimar levels now. We all know what happened after that.


An Austrian gets kicked out of art school?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 24, 2022)

I found by luck this image from probably A. Wyatt Mann about what he think of the Great Reset.
View attachment 3212309


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 11, 2022)

Please accept this song as antidote to doomers:


----------

